# Fire, emergency officials called to ice rescue near Atwood Lodge



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

This just put out http://www.timesreporter.com/news/2...-to-ice-rescue-near-atwood-lodge?rssfeed=true I hope whoever it was will be OK. See you all on the ice safety gear in tow. Be careful and be safe everyone.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

smokingbarrel said:


> This just put out http://www.timesreporter.com/news/2...-to-ice-rescue-near-atwood-lodge?rssfeed=true I hope whoever it was will be OK. See you all on the ice safety gear in tow. Be careful and be safe everyone.


wow that guy is extremely lucky. 2 inches of ice. He would of died had someone not called for help. hardwater forum is pretty quiet on this post here. I know everyone has their strong opinions on what is "safe" ice, being prepared, ice picks, spud bars etc... it's just not a good idea to be out on ice that thin no matter what you have. I want to ice fish as much as the next guy but it needs to be thicker than that. glad the guy is OK.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

A-men brother, like I said in a post yesterday, need more than a couple nights of single digits to make more than at least 4 inches of ice. I love to ice fish as much as the next guy but not worth dying over a few fish. Hope he is alright.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Annnnnnd the Darwin Award goes tooooooooooooo??? Ms Colombia!

Or anyone trying to fish shady ice. Like, wait a couple weeks why don't ya? We need to stop defending these poor decisions. Any other topic and all these dudes will rip your logic left and right with no remorse. Not when it comes to thin ice though! THAT'S THEIR RIGHT TO BE *SMART ABOUT IT!

Unbelievable that anyone would think that ice formed over the last day or two would be even remotely safe.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

exide9922 said:


> wow that guy is extremely lucky. 2 inches of ice. He would of died had someone not called for help. hardwater forum is pretty quiet on this post here. I know everyone has their strong opinions on what is "safe" ice, being prepared, ice picks, spud bars etc... it's just not a good idea to be out on ice that thin no matter what you have. I want to ice fish as much as the next
> guy but it needs to be thicker than that. glad the guy is OK.


I agree with you..its just this very short hard water season we experienced this year has made us all more than anxious to drill some holes and fish.. I too wish the guy that went thru the very best!!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

jmshar said:


> I agree with you..its just this very short hard water season we experienced this year has made us all more than anxious to drill some holes and fish.. I too wish the guy that went thru the very best!!


Oh yeah totally agree. I finally decided to get a vexilar this year after many years of ice fishing with no electronics. I've got to use it twice this year and cant wait to use it again. The last 2 year really spoiled me with such great ice


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

exide9922 said:


> Oh yeah totally agree. I finally decided to get a vexilar this year after many years of ice fishing with no electronics. I've got to use it twice this year and cant wait to use it again. The last 2 year really spoiled me with such great ice


I totally understand once you start using a vexilar it's a whole new world. The winter goes by so fast with something to look forward to. This year has been a kick in the face with a golf shoe but hopefully next ice season will be good.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I totally understand once you start using a vexilar it's a whole new world. The winter goes by so fast with something to look forward to. This year has been a kick in the face with a golf shoe but hopefully next ice season will be good.


You could always still travel a bit too if possible. I'm sure theres some good ice somewhere! Or if it stays cold you might get another chance.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Annnnnnd the Darwin Award goes tooooooooooooo??? Ms Colombia!
> 
> Or anyone trying to fish shady ice. Like, wait a couple weeks why don't ya? We need to stop defending these poor decisions. Any other topic and all these dudes will rip your logic left and right with no remorse. Not when it comes to thin ice though! THAT'S THEIR RIGHT TO BE *SMART ABOUT IT!
> 
> Unbelievable that anyone would think that ice formed over the last day or two would be even remotely safe.


Same thing I said when guys were asking about fishing this weekend and everyone said I was wrong!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

If you want fish go to Giant Eagle !! Not on lakes with 2 inches of ice.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishingfool101 said:


> If you want fish go to Giant Eagle !! Not on lakes with 2 inches of ice.


One more option....push your buddies kayak or jon boat out there with you, and only go as far as the rope tied to a tree will let you go.......sit in boat. drill a couple holes, drop the Vex, and worst case scenario is you have to rescue your self with the dam rope.... Not the best hard water option but the safest, keep the "pay forward" slogan in mind.....don't allow your rescue to put others in harms way and our group image will improve a great deal...AH2


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

How about just go with the necessary safety equipment and a buddy. I don't think we would be hearing about this if the guy had a float suit, picks, rope, and a buddy with him. I don't know if he had all that but I highly doubt he did.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> How about just go with the necessary safety equipment and a buddy. I don't think we would be hearing about this if the guy had a float suit, picks, rope, and a buddy with him. I don't know if he had all that but I highly doubt he did.


Yes for sure about going out with a buddy... Ice being that thin means going with a friend.... He is quite fortunate that someone heard him and got him help.. Again I do wish the guy the very best... We are all so anxious to get out again!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> How about just go with the necessary safety equipment and a buddy. I don't think we would be hearing about this if the guy had a float suit, picks, rope, and a buddy with him. I don't know if he had all that but I highly doubt he did.


I was going to post the same thing last night but decided not to Cuz it may offend someone who has a different opinion. 

No ice is safe ice. Use your head and the buddy system.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is a reference from ODNR


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Just got back from Kalamazoo Mi... Fished on 4" of clear ice with a foot of snow on it... Edges were very dicey. Spud bars and a rope to get on. Got 23 nice gills and a few bonus perch. Plenty of darwin's kids running around with wet legs once they saw us out there.


----------

